# Ender's livebearers



## alfie (Jun 28, 2004)

Has anyone heard of this fish? I saw them recently at a Petsmart, so naturally the staff had little knowledge to offer. They're smaller than a neon and are so multicolored (sort of yellow with orange, black, green) that I wonder if they are artificially dyed.


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

THey are naturally colored that way. They are believed right now to be a relative of the guppy. Very nice little fish. Did they only have males or did they have females too?


----------



## fishwife (Apr 11, 2004)

Endlers are similar to guppies -- good male specimens are very colorful. I haven't kept them, but was considering them for a small tank I had, so did a bit of research on them. They're bred for color, but I've never heard of them being dyed, so I wouldn't worry about that. The most controversial thing I've read about them is that some people keep them together with guppies, allowing them to interbreed.


----------



## mario (Feb 5, 2003)

Even wild-caught Endler's are very colorful, often with bright greens and orange. Their requirements are very similar to guppies and I have been keeping a group in a 10 gallon planted tank for about 6 months now. Beautiful and active fish and very good for small tanks. roud: 

You just have to know what to do with all the wee ones. That's what I have a pack of tiger barbs for. :icon_evil


----------



## alfie (Jun 28, 2004)

Thanks for the answers. I may try to pick up a few then.
It was hard to sex them, they're so small, but it's the Petsmart in Cherry Hill if you want to check them out.


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

It's easy to sex them. The males have color, the females don't.


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Yup, the hard part is finding a group that's not tainted with regular guppy lines. Otherwise, sexing them is a cinch. Females are basically no-descript, versus the much more colorful males and are also bigger than the males.


----------



## corigan (Feb 22, 2004)

I know alot of these chains get males only. I also saw on DR. Foster and smith's they only send out males. One of these days I'm going to setup a tank to throw some in and get a good pure strain from one of the fellow hobbyists here that have them.

Matt


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

I know what you mean. Plenty of sure fire males around here also, but no confirmed females in sight :icon_frow .


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Males can mate with female guppies to create sterile hybrids.


----------



## Oqsy (Jul 3, 2004)

i have 2 males (one the typcial red/orange, and one blue/green, a little more rare). both are fantastic fish, small, but lively. i'd love to find some pure females as well. they might be my favorite livebearer, although i'm quite fond of platies right now.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Actually from an article in TFH it seems that they can interbreed and the offspring are NOT sterile.


----------



## leroyk (Aug 22, 2004)

*endlers*

They are great fish and fit well into small table top aquariums. I understand that females are being withheld by the suppliers/ breeders to keep a lid on the supply and demand (somthing like the people who make medicines). there was also somthing mentioned that there are more males than females delivered at birthing. I would guess that given time they will be as common as other guppies.


----------



## trenac (Feb 15, 2004)

Try this site... http://endlerslivebearer.com/

I have two males which are very active, hardy fish that will eat anytype of food given. Endlers also breed and have young more often then Guppys.


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

that's what gives them their other name "endless livebearers." I can't even begin to tell you how many I've given away, sold, auctioned off from my 12 gallon setup.


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Very true about endlers crossing with guppies since they produce viable offspring. Interested in the pure strain though.

George, are those pure endlers that you have been getting rid of? If they are, I think you have more than a few interested parties in this thread alone (if they are, let me know when you're shipping more out  ).


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

I have actually never shipped them. Just given them to friends or brought them to the NJAS auctions.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

I have tons of endler's livebearers. My LFS carries females from time to time. Females and males are super easy to tell apart. Like has already been said, females are devoid of all colors and males have the pretty colors. Finding truly pure endlers is the tricky part because of the viable offspring that can be produced with guppies. In my experience these guys are super prolific as George said. I have 20 + living in a tub outside this summer and they're breeding like crazy. I trade them into my LFS and sell them off at local auctions.

It seems these fish are not only interesting, but very hardy too.


----------



## lumpyfunk (Dec 22, 2004)

I am resurecting an old thread, I have been looking at lfs around here for female enders and males as well and had no luck, would anyone have any suggestions where to get them?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

lumpyfunk said:


> I am resurecting an old thread, I have been looking at lfs around here for female enders and males as well and had no luck, would anyone have any suggestions where to get them?


Mail order through a plantedtank member or aquabid is probably your next best bet to finding them locally.


----------



## fishmasterno1_2 (Jun 1, 2005)

I have a population I am willing to part with. They are not crossed with guppys.


----------

